# curseur qui disparait



## Red Lips (7 Février 2012)

bonsoir a toutes et a tous,
depuis trois jours une fois de temps en temps mon curseur disparait tout en restant actifs, c a d quand je le bouge il défini ce qui est par exemple souligner mais luiest inexistant sur mon écran pendant quelques minutes 

est ce que vous pensez que c'est un virus? que dois je faire?

Merci


----------



## naneh14 (7 Février 2012)

Bonjour Red Lips,

Moi aussi j'ai le même problème depuis une semaine maintenant. J'arrive à le faire réapparaître en bougeant le curseur vers le Dock en bas de l'écran.
Si quelqu'un avait une explication rationnelle à cela, ça serait sympa, autrement, on ne l'appelera plus Curseur mais Casper,

Bien à vous,

Naneh14


----------



## maxime.renard (8 Février 2012)

Quelle est la configuration de vos ordinateurs exactement ? Dans quelle situation est-ce que ça apparaît ?


----------



## AlexisV (9 Février 2012)

j'ai exactement le même problème ! 
Cela survient lorsque je suis sur internet et plus précisément sur ... facebook AhAH ! 
PS : j'utilise mozilla comme navigateur.
Cfg : 2.2 GHz avec intel core i7 4Go de ram, sur MBPro debut 2011


----------



## AlexisV (11 Février 2012)

Quelqu'un aurait-il donc une solution ?? 
Est-ce une problème de MAJ quelque part ?


----------



## Loudoo (15 Mars 2012)

Et voilà, me voici parmi la famille des ''ma souris se fait la malle !'' depuis quelques minutes...

Je suis sous 10.7.2...une idée ?


----------



## ScAmalia (31 Mars 2012)

Aaaaaah !!!! A l'aiiiide !!!  Idem ! C'est la panique... ce serait un virus vous pensez ??? Quelqu'un a-t-il enfin trouvé une solution ?
J'ai pour ma part l'impression que ça arrive lorsque j'ai plusieurs fenêtres ouvertes...
Je suis sur un MacBook Pro, et je surfe via Safari.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

Un virus sur Mac ? On m'aurait menti ?  

Bon, plus sérieusement, cela pourrait venir de Flash. "Pourrait", parce que... Voyez par vous-mêmes :
http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/disparition-du-curseur-sous-snow-leopard-275551-2.html

------------------------

Après des recherches complémentaires, notamment sur MacRumors (http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=956137), le problème semble fréquent, sous Snow Leopard comme sous Lion, dans des circonstances assez diverses par ailleurs.

Quelques solutions qui ont marché pour certains (et pas pour d'autres...) :

- Vider le cache du navigateur
- Faire cmd + Tab, puis cliquer sur l'écran
- Réinstallation/mise à jour de Flash Player
...


----------



## monvilain (17 Juin 2012)

Vider le cache vient de fonctionner pour ma part.

Merci


----------

